# Free stay at Thousand Trails



## mikesworkbench (Jul 16, 2005)

Thinking about joining Thousand Trails, NACO, or Leisure Time? Sign up for a free three day, two night visit good for any of their parks. Whatâ€™s the catch? No catch, you stay for free for two nights. You will have to sit through a sales pitch meeting where they tell you all about why you need to buy their membership. If you like it and want to sign up, then go for it. If you arenâ€™t interested then just say no thanks and go on enjoying the rest of your free visit. 

Why am I offering to sign you up for a free visit? Thousand Trails is currently running a promotion where members like me who submit referrals have the chance to win free dues. So I have a chance to win free dues and you get a free stay. 

If you want the free two night stay then simply send an email to me at mikesworkbench@yahoo.com. In the subject of the email please include the words â€œThousand Trailsâ€ In the body of the email please include your name, street address, email address, and phone number. I promise that your personal information is safe with me. I am just a person, not a company that will sell this information to be used by others. If you prefer, just email me your name and phone number and Iâ€™ll call you to get your info. After I get your  information, I will pass it along to Thousand Trails. They will contact you very soon with all of the information you will need to enjoy your free stay. 

Since I am just a member you can email with any questions that you may have about how Thousand Trails works. I will be happy to give you my opinion on anything want to know. Sometimes its better to ask questions from a regular member then from a sales person. 

Iâ€™d be happy to help.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 18, 2005)

Free stay at Thousand Trails

BEWARE!!! :angry:   The catch is members pay dues out the rear end and they have to get referrals to help pay the dues.  Most RV'ers like to be foot loose and fancy free.  In other words free to go wherever they want.  If you join a camping club you feel obligated to go where they have campgrounds, not where you really want to go.  Most of the time when you read the small print you can't get out of your membership dues untill you die.    Read  "Action Lines" in TrailerLife, MotorHome and HiWays magazines, they always have a horror story or two of people trying to get out of Camping Memberships due to sickness/poor health and most of the time they are told that they are obliged by contract to keep paying.  Buyer Beware!!! :dead: The only membership I would endorse is Good Sam Club and Passport.  Passport works real good if you happen to find a member campgroud in the direction you are traveling and you can live with the restrictions the particular campground places on your stay.  Most Passport Campgrounds limit the length of stay at the Passport 50% off  camping fee.  However, if you are just passing through and stay 1 or 2 days this works out ok.  The $40 dollars a year to belong to Passport is usally made up the first 2 or 3 times a year you use it. :laugh:  :approve:  :shy:  :clown:


----------



## janicenlarry (Jul 19, 2005)

Free stay at Thousand Trails

Take the free camping, sit thru the pitch, say no and if interested, buy a membership from resellers or members looking to sell.  You can buy a membership for $0.10 on the dollar that way.  There are many memberships for resale cheap just for the looking.


----------

